# CROCHET PROJECTS (pics)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I made lapgans for the Kids and Grands for CHRISTmas...then just for fun.....I made myself a couple pocketbooks.....
Thanks for looking.....
bopeep


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Bopeep! You have been very busy! Those purses are cute.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

WOW! What a great bunch of "lap gans" - those are great -bet the kids love them! 

Welcome to the Fold, Bopeep! &#9829;


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You......I really enjoy crocheting....it is so relaxing.....the kids did really like the lapgans....they are just the right size to cover up with..... and read a book, or for a car trip..and of course to watch tv....or to be on their tablets....I am enjoying the pocketbooks.....I don't make things for "ME" that often......
Thanks Again
bopeep


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Bopeep, do you have a pattern for the lapgan? I have a pattern called "Vonnie's Travelghan" and am wondering if is similar.

Peg


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I didn't have a pattern for the lapghan .....I made them about 32x 50.....I did go by this video to make the hexagons [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WF7iQI3MPQ&index=66&list=FLrOwin4vBM9waP_GEx7pIYg[/ame]

I made four with the hexagons and the other five I made solid granny squares....
Thanks for the nice comments..
bopeep


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

bopeep said:


> I didn't have a pattern for the lapghan .....I made them about 32x 50.....I did go by this video to make the hexagons


Thanks! 

I love your color choices. That's always my favorite part of starting a project.

Peg


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Your lapgans are just darling, lovely colors and your purses are stylish! That was a lot of work in that stack!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

If anyone is interested in the Vonnie's Travelghan I mentioned, google that term. There is one link to the pattern with photo links that still work, and another link to Ravelry with photos but no directions anymore. Looks like I saved it to a Word document in April 2009.

I want to try Bopeep's hexagons!

Peg


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I really like the purse on the left. 

I&#8217;ve had trouble crocheting because it hurts my wrist. But I had some Bowen work last week on my thumb and I may challenge myself again. I&#8217;ll use that video you posted. 

Thanks!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I found that the way the video was filmed made it hard to see what she is doing. I don&#8217;t know what a double crochet is. The background should have been a solid color and the focus should have been on her hands, notably the area of the sample and the hook.


----------

